# nib point seperation



## heineda (May 14, 2008)

Hello,

I recently bought my wife a new Dewen fountain pen. After a short time in service the 2 tines at the end tip of the nib are spread apart about 1/16" to 1/8" apart. How can I fix this?

Thanks,
Dan Heine


----------



## DCBluesman (May 14, 2008)

Narrowing the slit is best done by pulling the nib and gently bending one tine, then the other, downward towards the feed. The natural curve of the nib will cause the tine tips to move closer together.
When you have adjusted each tine, make sure the two are aligned or your nib will be rough and scratchy.

For more tips, see my "Behind the Nib" series of articles in the Library.


----------



## gwilki (May 14, 2008)

Lou is definitely the expert on this, but once you fix it, you may want to find out why it happened. It sounds like your wife may be pressing too hard on a stiff nib. What do you think, Lou?


----------

